# SCHNÄPPCHEN Trenga DE TDR 7 GL Ultegra Dura Ace Carbon



## Exclusive-Bikes (4. August 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/RennradTrenga-DE-TDR-7-GL-7-8-KG-ULTEGRA-DURA-ACE_W0QQitemZ260144523848QQihZ016QQcategoryZ9194QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Superleichter Rahmen! ca. 7,8 Kg an meiner Hängewaage! Akribisch aufgebaut mit vielen neuen und neuwertigen Teilen aus Dura Ace und Ultegra  

Wer Interesse hat, einfach mal reinschauen, detaillierte Artikelbeschreibung dort! Bei weiteren Fragen gerne Email oder PN an mich.

Echtes Schnäppchen, da Auktion ab 1 läuft !!

Viel Spass beim Bieten!
(noch bis Sonntag)


----------

